# nikon d3000 vs canon rebel xs



## abercrombie9701 (Sep 14, 2010)

Im looking into buying my first dslr camera.Im looking at spending 500 to 600 ish. Both of these are highly rated. any input  would be great


----------



## Blake.Oney (Sep 14, 2010)

I love my D3000. I got the chance to play around with the XS a few days ago and I really didn't like it. I'd say anyone who has had Nikon as every camera would probably say the same, though. You really can't go wrong with either.


----------



## tygr1 (Sep 14, 2010)

I've had both, having the D3000 now. The Canon feels like a toy compared with the Nikon. Just sayin'.


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 14, 2010)

abercrombie9701 said:


> Im looking into buying my first dslr camera.Im looking at spending 500 to 600 ish. Both of these are highly rated. any input  would be great



Go to a camera store and hold both of these in your hands. Buy whichever one you like better.

I chose Nikon a couple of yrs ago because the Canon equivalent felt very cheap.


----------



## reznap (Sep 14, 2010)

Get a Pentax K-x


----------



## abercrombie9701 (Sep 14, 2010)

reznap said:


> Get a Pentax K-x


 

whats make the pentax better?


----------



## reznap (Sep 14, 2010)

abercrombie9701 said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > Get a Pentax K-x
> ...



Nothing really.. it's a personal preference thing.  It does use a D90 sensor though, if I remember right.

You really need to research this on your own, figure out what's right for you.  It's like going to an automotive forum and asking "what car should I buy" - everyone with a Chevy will tell you to get a Chevy... Ford owners will tell you to buy a Ford.  I was just suggesting an alternative.  It's in your budget and a good 3rd option.  

Now do your homework and get rid of that 500-600 $


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 14, 2010)

Nothing.


----------



## reznap (Sep 14, 2010)

Also, you're in Mass... there's a great amount of camera crap on Boston craigslist.  I'd check that out as well.


----------



## Blake.Oney (Sep 14, 2010)

Pentax K-x is a good option. I came really close to getting one. They also record HD video if you'd be interested in that feature.


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 14, 2010)

Seriously tho, stick to Canon or Nikon. Many more accessories for these two brands.


----------



## Negative ISO (Sep 14, 2010)

I went through the same decision making process just a month or two ago.  I read lots of reviews and ultimately decided on the Canon because it appears to have a bit less noise at high ISO settings.  (I'm sure this could be a subject of debate, but the majority of reviews / comparisons I read seemed to agree on this)

Obviously ISO noise is only one consideration out of many factors.  Try to think about what is most important to you (what you expect from the camera), and read lots of reviews to see how the cameras compare in the areas you care about the most.  I imagine there are areas where each brand excels above the others.

There ya go, that's my $0.02; feel free to apply it towards your new camera purchase budget.


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 14, 2010)

> Pentax offers 100% viewfinder. This is a huge plus.
> Usually only found in much more expensive cameras.
> And yes it's bright and clear.
> The other two : not 100% view finders.



Umm, I'm pretty sure the kx is only 96%, but even if it was 100%, it wouldn't matter much.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Sep 14, 2010)

I love my Canon.


----------



## mrmacedonian (Sep 14, 2010)

I had the Rebel XTi for a few years then upgraded for the 50D.

First time I found a great deal on the XTi + SD1000 on ebay so I bought it. Used it for a few years then went through this when I was deciding on upgrading. This is where the differences are revealed. Are you planning on building a collection of lenses? because the bodies, while they're more important in DSLR than film, are still a fraction of the cost of lenses (fraction of the cost of one lens, in come cases).

So the question is which style are you more comfortable.. As long as you're comfortable with the body you'll be fine, and honestly some time with either you'll get used to it.

Above all look at the lenses, look at what your longterm goals are because, for me at least, lenses are a long term expendature and investment. Personally I went with Canon because the 50D felt better in my hand and I like the Canon glass selection better. When matched up people may say nikon equivalents are better all along the way but i saw more selection w/Canon and a bigger used market. also, you can place an adapter on Nikon mounts so they work on Canon bodies, not the other way around (if i'm not mistaken).

So look at the specs on the body but think be sure to look past it.. unless you plan on buying a kit and never expanding lenses, then it doesn't really matter and I'd probably go with the pentax tbh having read the above posts.

whichever you pick, enjoy!


----------



## enzodm (Sep 15, 2010)

Negative ISO said:


> I went through the same decision making process just a month or two ago.  I read lots of reviews and ultimately decided on the Canon because it appears to have a bit less noise at high ISO settings.  (I'm sure this could be a subject of debate, but the majority of reviews / comparisons I read seemed to agree on this)



I second this. Ten months ago I had to decide, and reviews pushed me towards Canon for noise management. 
This review in particular is enlightening: Canon EOS 1000D / Rebel XS Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

I also considered Pentax, Olympus and Sony Alpha. Any camera of equivalent level will be good for a beginner and a major step from P&S: so an additional way of choosing is to feel how they stay in hands. The best for me was a Sony Alpha (300 or so) but again, reviews were positive to Canon.
Regarding toy feeling, I found both Canon and Nikon (I'm speaking only of 1000D/Xs and d3000) like plastic toys in comparison to Pentax and Olympus. Sony Alpha was in the middle. However, I also felt that I'm only a supersized boy willing to play with a DSLR, so that a toy could be adequate  (just having care of camera).

I also second the observation on you future: consider whether in the next years you will grow and thus grow your equipment.


----------



## AgentDrex (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, my 1000D seems to be lightweight for sure, but it doesn't feel like a toy by any means...so far everything is solid...nothing seems flimsy in my opinion...but then of course I haven't had a chance to compare a D3000 to my XS...so I guess what I think about my camera is a little one-sided...I'll have to go find a place that has a Nikon and Pentax to hold in my hands...


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 15, 2010)

KP007 said:


> abercrombie9701 said:
> 
> 
> > reznap said:
> ...



Hey, not everyone wants a Pentax, and a lot of your view's or "comparisons" are not entirely accurate. You're also comparing a $800-1000 camera to a $350 one. 

Do you think Canon and Nikon have dominated the market for so long by putting out products that don't "scream quality"?

Would you care to elaborate on the "clackety" sounds you heard that would lead you to describe camera models from those manufacturers in that way? 

However, if you want to compare sensors, both the Canon T1i, and the Nikon D3000 beat the K-7 overall. And here is the link.


Your soap box, you can step down from it now... Okay?


----------



## dccelj (Sep 15, 2010)

I just went through the same decision making process a couple weeks ago. I finally gave up and bought the Canon XS over the Nikon D3000 mainly due to price. This is my first SLR camera and I simply got tired of thinking about it! I have read many people here and other boards say to just buy one and get started. I figure if I really get into this as a hobby then whenever I want to upgrade camera bodies I can decide then.  Between now and then I hope gain the knowledge to know whether the slight differences between two cameras are important!

My other piece of advice is to go and buy "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Peterson. I finally broke down and bought it after reading several people recommend it to others. It was better for me than the manual for the camera! The manual spent a lot of time describing automatic mode while "Understanding Exposure" encourages getting out of auto mode.

Just my 2 cents, hope its helpful!!


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd like to point out that the k7, according to amazon costs $1100 [ame=http://www.amazon.ca/Pentax-K-7-K7-Body-Only/dp/B0028N7442/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1284612895&sr=8-3]Pentax K7 Body Only: Amazon.ca: Electronics[/ame]

for the body only, while the Nikon d5000 is like $500 so, yeah...


----------



## Raian-san (Sep 16, 2010)

AdrianC said:


> I'd like to point out that the k7, according to amazon costs $1100 Pentax K7 Body Only: Amazon.ca: Electronics
> 
> for the body only, while the Nikon d5000 is like $500 so, yeah...



Well looking at his SN, kind of figure. 

He then said his next camera is going to be a Nikon. Hmm...


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 16, 2010)

KP007 said:


> Oh I see.
> Well, since you seem to adore starting camera wars and are allowed your opinion, I should do the same.
> I have handled and used all three cameras. The T2i, the Nikon d5000 and the K7.
> Have you?



Yes. Aaaaand? 




KP007 said:


> The build quality of the other two are not even close to the Pentax. That's fact.
> Handle and use all three and the difference is immediately noticed.
> The Pentax as stated is also weather sealed which is a desirable feature. To say it's not is very misleading. A 100% viewfinder is also a desirable feature often found on bodies costing much more than the Pentax, with about the same or less clarity quality.



A 100% viewfinder isn't going to make or break the camera. They're still both crop frame sensors. You're still going to have a lesser field of view. 



KP007 said:


> You can preach that the Nikon d5000 and Canon t1i beat the Pentax overall all you like. Blab it until the cow jumps the moon. It's simply not true.



See: Digital SLR Market Share.



KP007 said:


> Neither of the other two offerings are nearly as tough nor can they withstand the elements nearly as well. Maybe because neither of the other two use a steel/magnesium cage and ARE plastic and are not sealed in any way shape or form.



Nikon D90 vs Canon 550D Destruction Test - DigitalRev.com



KP007 said:


> Compared to the Pentax they are in a word, cheap. Period. End of conversation on that point.



Yes, cheaper than the DSLR that you are mentioning. The XS and D3000 are about half the price. 



KP007 said:


> The shutter function of the Pentax is miles ahead of the other two offerings. It's silky smooth, no clak, clunk. It's miles ahead of the D90 as well. Yes, I speak on experience and know this to be true.
> There are even articles written asking when Nikon or Canon will incorporate what Pentax already has, in that regard.



I've actuated the shutter on the Pentax. It didn't give me an erection. I'm glad it gave you one, but that's really not what the topic at hand is. The shutter durability across Cameras is the same for the most part. Your Pentax is no exception. They're rated for 100,000 actuations. 



KP007 said:


> I don't much go by the link you posted. I could care less what they rumor about for money.



Are you that stupid? You know that they're a non biased independent source right? Do you watch a lot of Faux News? Is that where your analytical side comes from?



KP007 said:


> I'd much rather be on a shoot with a Pentax k7 when the rains come, and that does happen.
> Wipe it off with a paper towel and keep on going, Conversely, send the other two back to the manufacturer. If you don't believe me, try it.



I hope you watched the video in the link I posted. 



KP007 said:


> Not everyone wants a Pentax. Ok agreed. I never said they did.
> You're projecting.
> I'm simply saying that for the money the Pentax blows away the other two, or three, or five cameras mentioned in this thread with a vengeance and fury far exceeding yours.
> It's not just a nice camera, it's an extremely nice camera.



I'm simply saying that for the money the Canon 5D blows away the Pentax K-7, mentioned in this thread with a vengeance and fury far exceeding yours. 
It's not just a nice camera, it's better than the K-7.



KP007 said:


> I can't really say I wouldn't trade it for 3 Nikon d5000's because I'd sell them and buy another k7 and keep the profit.



Good for you. :thumbup:



KP007 said:


> Is this to say Nikon or Canon suck? Not at all.



That's what you have been trying to say for the entire thread. Taking all of your info as "factual".



KP007 said:


> It was a matter of personal preference. I feel to overlook the K7 in favor of the similar Canon and Nikon offerings is a grave mistake that many make without knowing until it's too late.



Really? Personal preference you say? Well then why are you trying to be a Pentax salesperson? Why are you trying to take your inexperienced word as gospel? They asked about Canon or Nikon, and cheap Canons and Nikons. Not dropping a grand on a body. 



KP007 said:


> Your 5 minutes of forum fame are over.
> You may now step ON to your soapbox and scoot off into the sunset with your Lincoln logs strapped to the back.



Lawl okay, let me go take 100% crops of candles and have a euphoric moment basking in the "image quality", maybe that will increase my forum "cred".



KP007 said:


> Trolling? No.
> Replying to an overly rude and arrogant forum member who thinks his opinion is above all: Yes Indeed, all the way, and twice on Sunday's.



5/5 would read again.



KP007 said:


> PS: Next camera will most likely be large format Nikon
> Why? Because Pentax doesn't have large format in their line of DSLR'S
> Trust that if Pentax does engineer one I will check it first before making a decision.



Well I'm afraid you'll have to put up with the shotty build quality and lack in image quality from the FX Nikon. I heard the shutter is clunky and doesn't work after an extended period of time. I also heard that it doesn't have the same features as other less common or popular DSLRs on the market.


----------

